# Gujarat CM Narendra Modi Launches State Wide WiFI Services in Association with Reliance Jio



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 27, 2014)

Gujarat, chief minister Narendra Modi today launched e-nagar project and made eight localities of Ahmedabad city WiFi enabled under the Government ‘Digital Gujarat’ scheme in association with Pan India 4G operator Reliance Jio.

Presently WiFi service is Free for 3 months and available in 8 locations across Ahmedabad city ( Kankaria, Gandhi ashram, Iskon mall, Karnavati club, Science city, Civil hospital, Drive-in, Madhupura market) that is to be gradually extended to 53 cities / towns in Gujarat.


As part of the Gujarat Government’s resolve to take e-Governance to the next level of Digital Technology of mobile-Governance this WiFi project launched by Chief Minister. Extending greetings to the people of Ahmedabad to mark the city’s 603rd anniversary, Narendra Modi used a Skype message to his assembly constituency of Maninagar to launch Digital Gujarat – e Nagar WiFi Projects.

Speaking on the occasion, he said we would have to keep pace with user-friendly Digital Technology or else would remain illiterate.

Mr. Modi wished that Gujarat’s strides in application of digital technology for the benefit of the citizens would serve as an example and initiative for the rest of India.


*telecomtalk.info/exclusive-gujarat...campaign=Feed:+telecomtalk/CIeV+(TelecomTalk)


----------



## RohanM (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, that's a good move.. Why such things not happen in MH.. !!


----------



## ash63425 (Feb 28, 2014)

Good step...hope it would be as good in reality as it sounds.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 28, 2014)

extend to kerala asap...


----------



## northernbeach (Mar 3, 2014)

You have mentioned great information, it really helpful for me.


----------



## moniker (Mar 3, 2014)

What'd be the cost after 3 months? And the speed? This seems like a marketing plan by reliance to hoodwink customers. Win win situation for Modi too to tap into the youth vote bank, especially when the lok sabha elections are  just a couple of months away.


----------



## puli44 (Mar 3, 2014)

wah...it would be good if it is low cost for ever rather than giving 3 months free.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2014)

I just want cheaper 3G internet like 1 GB @ Rs 100 from airtel or any other company 

Will reliance jio give the standard 4G LTE network or the TD-LTE one  ?


----------



## sksundram (Mar 4, 2014)

guys.. follow this site for these news. it is the best one.    telecomtalk.info


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 4, 2014)

2 yrs ago I heard that Reliance 4G basic plan will cost Rs 100 for 10 GB 

Reliance Industries to offer Rs 10/GB 4G plans with its low-cost tablets - Mobile Phone News | ThinkDigit

let them roll out first ... even if Reliance 4G cost more  surely there will be reforms in the broadband policy as Modi himself a tech savvy and talks of technology , if he becomes PM of India


----------



## sushovan (Mar 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I just want cheaper 3G internet like 1 GB @ Rs 100 from airtel or any other company



Will never happen In india regardless of the government in charge. Period.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 4, 2014)

we have pretty cheap data rates


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 4, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Will never happen In india regardless of the government in charge. Period.



Hello already BSNL have cut tariffs !
From Next month BSNL rolls out IPV6 and 4G so you can expect good plans!
Jai BSNL☺️


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 4, 2014)

talking about BSNL in U.P., people say - "*Jab Chalta Hai* to Isse Achchha kuchh nahin hota."


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 5, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I just want cheaper 3G internet like 1 GB @ Rs 100 from airtel or any other company
> 
> Will reliance jio give the standard 4G LTE network or the TD-LTE one  ?



Bsnl giving 1 GB 3G for 123,2 GB for 225+,......,8 GB for 721 bucks!

Speeds are the best ! Incomparable to any network


----------



## moniker (Mar 5, 2014)

Airtel has also launched a "3G at 2G rates" offer in some cities, I get  1GB @ Rs 127 for one month here in Chennai.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 6, 2014)

its a good news.
Hope its available in whole gujarat in short time.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 7, 2014)

dont be so happy its just another strategy....even there was a news that railway will have free wifi at amazing speed never happened plus its india you will feel better using paid 2g compare to 4g wifi.


----------

